# Reading Material



## brichard (Jun 30, 2008)

Looking for some good material to take a look at. I have found some books on other threads and taken a look but I could not find much. I'm sure a lot of you have been able to find some motivation or strength from reading. Maybe even just a book that has a lot of great information about being on the job. 

I had recently posted a question asking about the CS exam. Now realizing it is a long way away, I am looking at maybe trying to go in for a Masters Degree in Criminology to go with my Bachelor in Psychology and Business Admin. I figured I mind as well find some good reading to go pass the time and gain some knowledge.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

On Combat and On Killing by..Lt Col Dave Grossman......best books ive ever read. Also you can go on youtube and listen to his Bullet Proof Mind..a must listen.


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

"What Cops Know" by Connie Fletcher
I read it before I got on......but I think it was in the form of cave drawings or etched into slate like on "The Flinstones" back then


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Piper, I have that book. Some parts were pretty disturbing.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Penthouse and Playboy work for me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

Amazon.com: Cobra II: The Inside Story of the Invasion and Occupation of Iraq: Michael R. Gordon, Bernard E. Trainor: Books


----------



## PatrolDB (Jul 23, 2008)

If you're looking to get on the job (yeah, good luck) and pursuing a master's in criminology or CJ, then picking up the MA Criminal Procedure manual would be a pretty wise decision and it'll give you a great headstart to both.

If you want some leisure material then I DEFINITELY recommend Blue Blood by Edward Conlon. It's the story of a NYPD officer's long career from start to finish and all the crazy shit he went through. You'll learn a thing or two... or three.


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Stoning the Keepers at the Gate: Society's relationship with law enforcement.; Blum


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

PatrolDB said:


> If you're looking to get on the job (yeah, good luck) and pursuing a master's in criminology or CJ, then picking up the MA Criminal Procedure manual would be a pretty wise decision and it'll give you a great headstart to both.


Personally, I would recommend otherwise.

Any agency you work for is going to have to train you in this field, and I wouldn't want someone to misinterpret what can often be daunting to a new crim pro student and develop the foundation for bad habits. Plus, what _you are able to do_ and what your department _will allow you to do_ are often two very different things, and they'll mold you to where they want you to be.

Just realize that the generic crim pro you learn in your classes often does not apply exactly the same here in the Commonwealth, as the SJC intreprets the Massachusetts Consitution to be more strict than the Federal Constitution.

However, before you get on the job, I would simply read both of them if you never had before; the Bill of Rights are of crucial importance to this job (as is the Massachusetts Declaration of Rights that helped to inspire them), and I've actually heard of some chiefs giving impromptu quizzes on the BORs during employment interviews.


PatrolDB said:


> If you want some leisure material then I DEFINITELY recommend Blue Blood by Edward Conlon. It's the story of a NYPD officer's long career from start to finish and all the crazy shit he went through. You'll learn a thing or two... or three.


I second that. "Blue Blood" was a great read.

If you can stand the parts of the book that are simply self-serving ego boosts, Bill Bratton's autobiography "Turnaround" is a pretty good intro into the word of toxic police politics and police leadership.

Personally, I've been heavy into the Constitutional and libertarian-themed reading recently; some good books I'd recommend:
_A More Perfect Constitution_, Larry Sabato
_The Orgins of the Bill of Rights_, Leonard Levy
_John Adams_, David McCullough

Right now, I'm in the midst of _Atlas Shrugged_. I'm kinda pissed (though not surprised) I was never exposed to Rand in high school.


----------



## PatrolDB (Jul 23, 2008)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Personally, I would recommend otherwise.


Umm... Say what you will but I guarantee he would be 2 steps ahead of most of the recruits in his academy class. I can't understand how you would think the MASS criminal procedure handbook wouldn't benefit him in academy preparation, regardless of whether or not your department is "by the book".


----------

